
‘Anti-rape’ tech won’t stop violence against women - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/11/25/anti-rape-tech-domestic-violence-white-ribbon-day/
======
coldtea
Did any tech ever stopped all violence against everyone?

~~~
hassel
street lighting ?

~~~
coldtea
While they reduced it, they obviously didn't stop all violence in the streets,
far from it. Heck, even in daylight, mid-street, there's plenty of violence!

